# Gaming laptop around Rs80000



## mysteryman (Feb 23, 2015)

Hii guys I m new here I submitted this kinda thread earlier but it didn't posted so if it is already posted by me mods can delete this thanxx 

I m looking for a laptop aro Rs80000 that can handle games atleast for next 4 years of my college 

The toppers of my list r 
Asus g551jk 
Lenovo y50

I know the gpu difference and display difference 
So plzz suggest me which one shud I go with as looks also matter greatly for me and I think Asus one looks great with fancy rig logo and Lenovo one doesn't look that cool  
If the difference in their performance is only 5% I wud like to go with Asus one so plzz help  and their price difference doesn't matter 

And if I can get Asus g551jm from US around 80000 including taxes I wud 'll ike that to so plzz hello 

And if u have any other lappy in mind suggest them to 

No allienware and msi and pc too


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

1st thing: 4 years is a very long term. You won't be able to game on high or ultra after 1 year or two at max. 
2nd thing: If you can import what is the problem with MSI? Ans since importing is not a problem better go for Sager PC and custom built your own laptop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't get a laptop now or from India. They are overpriced 

Import this XOTIC PC | Sager NP8268-S (Clevo P150SM-A) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook


----------



## mysteryman (Feb 24, 2015)

Kkk can u guys help me with customizing one  under 90000 landing cost 
And how is after delievery support 
I have to send them laptop with my own money or it's repair r available in lo al shops or not and parts like battery charger etc.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

ASS is not that great. Repair will be a hassle.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

mysteryman said:


> Kkk can u guys help me with customizing one  under 90000 landing cost
> And how is after delievery support
> I have to send them laptop with my own money or it's repair r available in lo al shops or not and parts like battery charger etc.



This one with 965M will cost you around 90k if shipping cost is taken as 120$ from ppobox or if xotic pc themselves ship it.

XOTIC PC | Sager NP8650 (Clevo P650SA) - NVIDIA GTX 965M

Customs and other duty calculation: Import duty & taxes calculation result

For repair work, you can contact any good shops or you can open up the laptop yourself using a screwdriver. However if you decide to send it to XOTIC PC, you may have to pay one way shipping charges. But its a Clevo product, who make one of the best quality laptops there. XOTIC PC test it thoroughly before shipping it. So, I don't think there will be any major problems with it.

Batteries and charger can be purchased from amazon.com/ebay.com/xotic pc themselves.

TBH, laptops in India are overpriced and underpowered. The best VFM laptop under your budget in India is Lenovo Y50 which has got a not so good screen.


----------

